# Is airconditioning worth it?



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

Returned from our first long trip in our Hymer recently which took in Provence which was very hot - 37.5 C
Great weather but very hot at night and at times quite uncomfortable even with all the windows open.
Anyone experience of an aircon unit in the habitation part?
Makes and models?
Are there different types?
Thanks

Bob45


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

There are plenty of views on this on MHF. I've nailed my colours to the mast, so for now I'll just ask if you were on a campsite on such a hot, sticky night, did others have their aircon units going?

Dave


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Aircon*

Hi

100% worth it. My next van will definitely have roof aircon fitted.

Make sure you get a good sized unit - a small unit is unlikely to have mcuh effect in a large van. Too large a unit can always be switched off etc if it gets too cold.

I had a Dometic B2200 and was delighted with it's performance in the Swift.

Russell


----------



## 116029 (Aug 26, 2008)

Hiya,

Yes would definatley recommend aircon, generally i hate it in a car but when we went to Italy earlier this year in our motorhome it was a godsend!!


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

As Dave says there are plenty of views on here. So I will add mine again. Aircon can be a great asset but it very much depends on your style of camping. If you use camp sites all the time with EHU then you can use it. It is much better than my early days when I used to blow the French camp site fuses and incurr the wroth of my fellow campers every time I TRIED to switch it on. If you do a lot of wild camping or use sites that don't have EHU or only have 1 to 3 amps then its not much use.

I believe that the newer generation of units are much quieter than a few years ago but you will still get noise from the fan that can put you off the TV if you are watching it. The ground level units from Truma (Saphir) and Dometic (HB2500) are said to be much quieter and more efficient but cost a lot more.

Over the years I have had several roof mounted units and if you total up the total time they have run you wouldn't reach double figures.

I am still looking for utopia - an aircon unit that will run off the leisure battery when wild camping, run from the alternator while driving and run off EHU when on site. The latter two points are doable but the wild camping is still a ways off unfortunately.

Until then I continue to use my portable clip on fan and open the windows.

Pete


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*air con*

Greetings,

We looked at habitation air con units and decided that they are too expensive for the amount of time we would need one.

We have the Fiamma Turbo Vent system which works very well either extracting air from inside the 'van or sucking air into it, we believe that it has proved its worth this year on the hot days we have had.

This unit has electronic speed control to vary the fan speed, it also works off 12 volts so can be used on or off EHU.

Not an air con unit but it definitely cools the inside of the 'van and I would definitely recommend one.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Having hired a Winebago with roof aircon to tour around Western Australia in February for a few weeks when its hot enough to bake a monkeys backside my answer would be a definate NO. The cab aircon was good when travelling but there is no way we could put up with the constant background droan of the roof aircon. Sometimes we used it to cool down the van when we were in the pool so that it was cool to come back to, but turned it OFF on entering.

its the NOISE that ruins it.
C.


----------



## altair (Mar 25, 2006)

I was in homebase the other day and they had a stack of aircon units that they are not going to sell before winter. They were the room sized units that exhaust all the lovely cold air out of the dump hose. not the most economic method but cheap. 

My point is that these were "not" selling at only175 pounds each, so why are van units so expensive, why not use one of these. All you have to do to make them more sensible is draw the air for the condenser from outside the van not from inside a bit of extra ducting will do the trick
Tim


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I hate the b.... things. Most unhealthy. I really don't think there is a case for their use in Europe just for the odd really hot night. I much prefer open windows and a fan. 

peedee


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: air con*



Humber-Traveller said:


> We have the Fiamma Turbo Vent system which works very well either extracting air from inside the 'van or sucking air into it, we believe that it has proved its worth this year on the hot days we have had.


Yup - same here. We used it in northern Italy in the middle of summer, and it would noticeably cool down the van whilst we were cooking or something. Outside temperature during the days was in the mid thirties.

In the evenings, we used open windows with fly screens, and it was cool enough for us.

Gerald


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

We had one on our Avantgarde last year, a WAECO 1000, and it ran off the EHU as normal when on site, but we also had a 2000/4000 watt inverter connected to the vehicle battery. when we were in Spain in May/June all we did when off EHU was plug the aircon unit into the inverter, start the engine and let it tick over, turn the inverter on and the air con ran ok. Of course there was a noise issue but we only had it on for 10 minutes or so just to cool the van down most evenings or just before we got into bed for the night. Everything worked fine and we were very happy with it.

We are having the same idea this year on our Cheyenne, but with a Dometic unit.

The socket for EHU was a direct feed from the hook up point, fused of course. We were in Granada on the city centre site and we left it turned on while we went sight seeing for the day. When we returned after a hot sticky day the van was like a fridge inside! Lovely!

I agree with some comments about the number of times you use it versus the cost, but many vanners ignore that equation when buying their vans in the first place. Like all things to do with this lifestyle, it depends on you and what you want on your van and how you use it. If I only used my van here or in northern Europe then I wouldn't bother, but anywhere in Southern Europe then personally I am happy to pay the price.


----------



## LittleGreyCat (Jun 22, 2008)

Habitation airconditioning was high on the list when we bought our used Hymer a few weeks ago.
It came with an Electrolux unit; we have tested it but not used it in anger.

My lady wife is sensitive to high temperatures, and I have been poised to buy a portable air conditioner should we get another hot spell like we had two years ago (I may remain poised for some time).

Agreed that the unit will not be needed very often in Norhtern Europe, but in my opinion it will be worth it just to avoid one night of misery.

Different people can cope with different extremes of temperature - some people aren't happy unless the temperature is over 30C when they are on holiday.

So, again, horses for courses.
Some people may cope easily with high temperatures; others may not.

Oh, and if/when our long term plans come to fruition we will be travelling all over Europe so we are likely to have some hot days and nights.

Cheers

LGC


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

we use ours quite alot mainly to cool the van after we have been out all day it only takes 20 mins or so to get the temp down to a comftable level.
if it is set to the low fan speed it s not to loud and you can hardly here it out side.i would rather have it and ues it when required than not have it and wish i had.it has been a godsend on really hot days when we have got back to van and mrs and miss geordie dive into the van and turn it on and are ther for a while cooling down gives me a chance to cool down in the bar.


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks for all the advice and help with this one. I will try to actually see a unit in action to check out the noise issue and perhaps try a fan first. 
We are off to Suffolk next week so won't need air con there!
Thanks again
Bob45


----------



## LittleGreyCat (Jun 22, 2008)

In Suffolk at the moment and it has been pretty warm - I have been using the cab aircon. and been very thankful for it.

Had it re-gassed last week, with loads of jokes about "all you need now is some warm weather". We got some 

However, low pressure and rain on the horizon so it is unlikely to be baking the coming week.

Cheers

LGC


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*A/C*

Hello,

As an RAC Engineer (Refrigeration and air-conditioning) I have always recomended cab A/C. As for habitation A/C I have always advised people not to bother.

However, we were in Provence in June & July and inland the temperature hit +43c. In the back of the van were six passengers dripping with perspiration. Even the front cab air con was struggling.

In the past I have taken along a portable A/C unit for use on-site. We did not take it this year as we were watching the payload. Gee it was hot, very.

Our van is quite tall with a narrow track (MB Sprinter 416). Due to the MH already having a fair bit of weight on the roof, I have like venwood been looking at the Saphir and Dometics HB2500. The HB2500 would suit us better as we could use the heat option in winter when on hook-up, rather than use our Gas only heat option.

However, the prices are very high and I am looking at the possibility of converting our portable to be installed in the van.

The reason portables are so cheap is they are made in the far east. Air-Conditioning for Leisure vehicles are generaly high quality products, designed and manufactured in Europe.

Hope this helps and to get to the point, if you are touring hotter clims :roll: I take it all back, habicon would be very cool 8) .

Trev.


----------



## alunj (Sep 5, 2007)

I too have a portable unit bought cheap, its a proper split system.
My plan is to install the indoor unit in the garage and connect the out let via some duct to the existing hot air ducts. The plan is then to fix the condenser unit outside somewhere. We were very hot the last 3 weeks in france and really missed having the aircon , however I cant see any way to get the power required if not on campsites. 

We are leaning to the omnivent fan units to replace the rear skylight.
What i really want is something that is rain proof too ? Any suggestions


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> My plan is to install the indoor unit in the garage and connect the out let via some duct to the existing hot air ducts.


I was looking at this option as well until I realised I would be blowing cool air in at floor level. (where it will stay!!) Cold feet but hot heads.
Back to the drawing board.

PS, don't even think about evaporative type air coolers unless you only want to use them in an arid environment. In France for example they just add to the humidity in the van and do very little cooling. Would be great in Australia though.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

We have had our van for 3 years and been fulltiming for the last 2 years. We have never even used the cab air con. I can only see it as a total waste of money or as a designer add on that some people like to boast about they have got fitted to there van and then sell the van 2 years later.

steve & ann. ----------- teensvan.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

alunj said:


> We are leaning to the omnivent fan units to replace the rear skylight.
> What i really want is something that is rain proof too ? Any suggestions


Hi Alun

My friends N&B had a Fiamma type fan in the roof light, and it had a rain sensor which stops the fan and shuts down the lid when it rains.

No idea how much it cost - or what make it is, and can't check now as he has flogged the van.

Rain proofing is a possibility though it seems, although you may have to bake until it clears up. 8O 8O :roll:


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> I can only see it as a total waste of money or as a designer add on that some people like to boast about


Thats fine if you like being hot and sticky.(all day as well as when appropriate).
Some of us like to be able to find refuge in a cool enironment.
We don't have aircon to boast about!!! but will have it on our next van.
Then not only will we be able to boast about it, we will have the utter joy of having somewhere cool to go when in hotter climates.


----------



## 107925 (Oct 27, 2007)

Steve and Ann, making a statement to the effect that you've not used fitted aircon for the years you've had it, comes across as odd, to say the least. Vehicles all over the world are fitted with it, and it's used day in, day out, by countless numbers of drivers. To imply that motorhomers who have aircon fitted are simply victims of social one-upmanship, is certainly one of the most peculiar observations I've, err....observed.

So, you don't need it. At least acknowledge you're in the minority, rather than imply you're somehow better than others because you don't use it. 

Jeez.

Shaun


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Post*



teensvan said:


> Hi.
> 
> We have had our van for 3 years and been fulltiming for the last 2 years. We have never even used the cab air con. I can only see it as a total waste of money or as a designer add on that some people like to boast about they have got fitted to there van and then sell the van 2 years later.
> 
> steve & ann. ----------- teensvan.


Did you read my last Post?

Trev


----------



## 107925 (Oct 27, 2007)

Trev, I read with interest your bit about the portable aircon. I've had these in the house for some years and apart from this crappy summer, I have grimly dragged these heavy beasts up and down stairs when needed (the heatwave of 2003, for example). 

When I bought our van this year, I couldn't believe the price difference between one of the domestic jobbies (and they do seem to get smaller and lighter with each passing year) and the 'proper' units for motorhomes. But, you're right - payload and space considerations being what they are, it's not so straightforward to just use a domestic unit on wheels. 

I also didn't fancy shoving a 4" hose out of the van window as the exhaust. So, I'm intrigued by what you have in mind as a conversion. Truth is, these things are so cheap nowadays, that they're eminently worth considering.

Shaun


----------



## alunj (Sep 5, 2007)

I tracked these down called the fantasic 6000
http://www.fantasticvent.com/products/model_6000/model_6000.html

american unit but can be bought for about 250$ including shipping with a euro size 40cm adaptor plate , seems to do all i want for about the same as a turbo/omnivent

Anyone seen one ?


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

Definitely worth it! We have dometic systems which are after market, They take up one skylight size hole, and work for both hot and cold. Works in next to no time and is a godsend! 

Especially if you take a dog or similar with you, as you can keep them cool too! This is a bonus if the site you are on has a resturant, or club that you wish to visit without the dog due to noise/permissive access to dogs. They can be left in the vehicle with the air con running to keep them comfortable.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*in-Mind*



Shark said:


> Trev, I read with interest your bit about the portable aircon. I've had these in the house for some years and apart from this crappy summer, I have grimly dragged these heavy beasts up and down stairs when needed (the heatwave of 2003, for example).
> 
> When I bought our van this year, I couldn't believe the price difference between one of the domestic jobbies (and they do seem to get smaller and lighter with each passing year) and the 'proper' units for motorhomes. But, you're right - payload and space considerations being what they are, it's not so straightforward to just use a domestic unit on wheels.
> 
> ...


Hello Shaun,

I am considering splitting the Evaporator and condenser, fitting the evaporator and part of the body / casing inside the van and the condenser under the chassis.

Will kep everyone posted if I ever get the time to do it.

Trev.


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

We are currently sat in Greece with temperatures around the 32-35 degree mark and I have to say its a killer :? :? The first winter project is to have fitted a small roof aircon that will work off of the EHU and through an inverter for on the move. I would appreciate any suggestions as to how to go about it for our return and what model aircon is regarded as the besthttp://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Forums/images/smiles/icon_confused.gif
Confused :? ( we only have a very small van)


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Aircon*

Hi

Just something else about aircon. I am in my motorhome at present and in total there are four opening roof lights.The van is light and airy during the day. The aircon is not yet fitted, but when it is, the mini Heki will disappear and so will the natural light that comes through it. I make the point so as to offer the "other side of the coin" for those considering aircon on the roof. I will however be fitting roof aircon in the near future.

The other possible downfall with roof aircon is the fact the unit will weigh 30 - 40 kg. My payload can handle this, but do bear it in mind.

Regards

Russell


----------

